# got a 316i coming!



## Zadam (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys, my freind in NY hooked me up with a nice 1982 316i coming down for me.
Only paid $300 bucks for her, coming from an old guy that had her sittin for 5-8years.
Anything i should look out for? 
Should i just crank her right up and rip through the gears? 
Man im lookin forward to havin this baby and having the honor of giving her, her old glory.:thumbup:

So if you guys would be kind enough to tell me any tips and tricks with old beemers, feel free to leave a comment. Give me a couple for pics (White/ Black leather interior)


----------



## MurrayP (Apr 10, 2009)

So how'd it go?


----------

